# Log Entry / Arch help



## ColoChris (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello to all,

I am looking to build a log entry way or arch in my home.



I have a square opening that is 12' wide and 8' tall on each side

What I am wondering what is the best way to attach a log for my top of the entry way?

If I placed the top log first, then the side logs could support the top log from falling, yet with time I am not sure if it will sag or not.

So I am wondering how to lag it to my ceiling trusses where it is hidden? Like is there a special tool that will bore out a plug?

Thanks for any and all help

Chris


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you asking about the connection to the ceiling?
Do you have access to the top side of the ceiling?
What size of log do you have in mind?
Is it dry already?
Can the walls be opened up to add supporting studs for the logs?
Does it need to be log? Can it be square Timbers? 
Do you have a picture of the entry to post here? Or a plan of the entry?
Can the mounting hardware be exposed?
What finish is on the logs?

Usually I have added blocking in the attic and lag to the blocking which is secured onto the *top* of the truss chords.
I also have a method to mount square false beams which are lighter in weight by creating a plywood box beam and wrapping the plywood box with wood.

I would need some more information as per the above questions.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Depending on the size of the top log they are pretty well able to support a load. The size of the log chosen should be as if you are spanning it with a normal size header. Here are a couple of pics of a log patio I built. I have a lot of weight on with all the tile. The main logs are all 12" Hope this helps you.


----------



## ColoChris (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow very nice. 

The load is not the main concern as much as how to attach without looking horrible. I am trying to not have exposed lags and such in the middle where you would see them.

So again its like i have a 12 foot wide hole 8 foot tall. So if I take a log and cut it to fit flat for the top, and then use the side logs to support the main beam, I just need some help on how to attach the middle where I am trying to prevent sagging over time in the middle.

Thanks so much


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

lags from the top side would work, if you can get them in...


----------

